# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Titan 1 Projector Issues during Setup

## michaelmilano

Hello,

I have currently purchased a Titan 1, and am exciting to get it running.  Setup was a a little more complicated than expected, but overall has gone pretty smoothly.  However, I have hit a wall with the projector setup.

I cannot figure out how to get the projector to project the red grid on the resin vat for calibration.  The only time I actually saw the grid up was when it popped up on a 3rd monitor (I have a dual setup) which I have now disconnected.

Anyone who has had the same problem, or resolution to the problem, any help would be truly appreciated.

Thank you for your help,
Michael

----------


## cokreeate

You did all the correct steps from Kudos site?
Did you click on the calibration button on the Kudo software for that printer?

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi Michael,

Jon mentioned that he had helped you troubleshoot your issue offline yesterday. Please let us know if you have any further questions. 

Regards,

Roberta

----------

